# aftermarket h/u questions



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

AXXESS® GMOS-044 - Chevy Cruze 2011-2012 OnStar Retention Interface

You need to buy this harness kit if you want to change the deck and retain the onstar features and other stuff like that. Price seems kinda steep IMHO.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks...there is one question answered. 

what about finding a radio that has a built in XM reciever, that is also capable of nav and am/fm and dvd or cd and all that.

the xm receiver is NOT in the radio itself from the factory is it? 

how can i hook up an xm ready radio to the already there xm receiver and things?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll answer a couple more questions...

- You can install an AXXESS control module to maintain steering wheel controls.

- There aren't any aftermarket units under $1000 that encompass the processor for XM/Sirius that I'm aware of

- You can NOT use the existing XM equipment to include antennas, box or wiring

- XM added to an aftermarket unit is a separate box/antenna which plugs into a port on the rear of a deck

- Most DVD touchscreen units are SAT ready, MP3, iPhone/Android compatible. Be sure to check what additional plugs are required. Some units require an additional $75+ cable just to directly control your iPhone.

- If you have a touchscreen stock mylink, kiss it goodbye. It will not function like it does now with an aftermarket headunit.

Any other questions? After everything is installed to match the functionality you're looking for... I would be hard pressed to believe you won't be over $1200-1500 in parts alone.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'll answer a couple more questions...
> 
> - You can install an AXXESS control module to maintain steering wheel controls.
> 
> ...



can the existing antenna be used? i dont want to have to mount something else. Also, if things can't be used is it safe to remove them? Is the xm module seperate from the radio? or is it built in? 

also, i do not have mylink. that is why i want to add a touch screen.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

You can't use the antenna the last time I checked. The xm receiver is built in or there is a small box behind the radio for it but again none of it is plug and play with aftermarket; nor can it be modded to work


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought someone had come up with/found an adaptor for the antenna. hmm.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Evofire said:


> I thought someone had come up with/found an adaptor for the antenna. hmm.


Maybe but like I said the last time I knew nothing was plug and play. Be careful with some of those so called adapters as sometimes they won't work and are just a way to get your money overseas. I'll research and see what I can find on that topic


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

all this seems like i might just go with the tablet option instead. All i really want it for is NAV and DVD. I can download a program for the tablet that is nav, and save movies to it to watch. But we shall see. All help is appreciated.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Evofire said:


> can the existing antenna be used? i dont want to have to mount something else. Also, if things can't be used is it safe to remove them? Is the xm module seperate from the radio? or is it built in?
> 
> also, i do not have mylink. that is why i want to add a touch screen.


If the antenna end plugs into the radio or a box you can unplug it from, yes you can use it. Just tape or glue the antenna into place of the new xm receiver. Done it numerous times when someone wanted to use there factory antenna, won't harm anything and never any issues with reception. I have not pulled my radio out yet so I can't say for sure where the XM plugs into. 

The xm tuner is a SXV200V1, when you purchase your radio just confirm it says SiriusXm on the front of it. That unit is for most newer radios, just confirm with the manufacturer before you purchase it. This will simply plug in with one din style cable to the HU.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

TheMaterial said:


> The xm tuner is a SXV200V1, when you purchase your radio just confirm it says SiriusXm on the front of it. That unit is for most newer radios, just confirm with the manufacturer before you purchase it. This will simply plug in with one din style cable to the HU.


and that sxv unit is what the antenna needs to go to right?


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Evofire said:


> and that sxv unit is what the antenna needs to go to right?


yep that's correct. 

When changing your HU don't forget the AM/FM antenna adapter cable, dash kit, and above the mentioned wiring harness, if you have steering wheel controls you'll want to pick up a ASWC-1 to retain those.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I really enjoy the avic 8000nex


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

the sxv200v1 comes with sat ant


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

swi-rc not the aswc trust me


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> swi-rc not the aswc trust me


Installed 100's of them, trust me ASWC for a beginner. It will plug right into the harness, (no wiring) and there is next to 0 programming. Does everything the RC will do in our cars. This is all assuming he has steering wheel controls, he did say he has a base model at the beginning. 

Also the OP is trying to use the factory sat antenna, but you right! An antenna does come with it if the factory one doesn't work.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

i do have steering wheel controls


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

TheMaterial said:


> Installed 100's of them, trust me ASWC for a beginner. It will plug right into the harness, (no wiring) and there is next to 0 programming. Does everything the RC will do in our cars. This is all assuming he has steering wheel controls, he did say he has a base model at the beginning.
> 
> Also the OP is trying to use the factory sat antenna, but you right! An antenna does come with it if the factory one doesn't work.


I have as well 15 years of professional 12v installation, have you tried to update an aswc recently for a pioneer? Just had one yesterday wouldnt update.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I have as well 15 years of professional 12v installation, have you tried to update an aswc recently for a pioneer? Just had one yesterday wouldnt update.


Can't say that I have, but I've had issues with them updating in general, usually grab a new one and it's good to go...Put a NEX something in the other day into a silverado the other day and didn't have any issues with the ASWC we got shipped though.


----------

